# Boomvang Crew needed.



## jjjansk (Jan 21, 2005)

Heading to Boomvang on Sunday unless weather changes. Leaving from freeport ~9AM be back Monday afternoon, Need 1 possibly 2, help pay for gas and bait ($150-$200). Boat is a 2520 Parker pilot house with twins. 

I live in Friendswood so you can meet me at the house and ride or met me in freeport. 

Send me a PM if interested. 

Thanks 
Jason


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Im in need of some tuna and AJs action. Nice parker Im in if I can make it back this weekend. Ill confirm with you sat afternoon. PM comming you way. Tony


----------



## jjjansk (Jan 21, 2005)

Weather is too iffy, we are not going to go.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

I am in any weekend , with short notice from now till 1st week of June.


----------



## RatherBFishing (Jun 10, 2005)

Thanks for the call Jason. Knocking on wood we need another weather window. Welcome to the forum anthony(mad marlin)! Get those poppers ready buddie.


----------



## alw (Apr 30, 2006)

I live in Frendswood can go anytime. Weekend or weekday.


----------



## mad marlin (Jan 17, 2008)

RatherBFishing said:


> Thanks for the call Jason. Knocking on wood we need another weather window. Welcome to the forum anthony(mad marlin)! Get those poppers ready buddie.


Hey tony,, I have those poppers & more tackle ready since March. Need to go fishing soon


----------



## bigfish210 (Mar 6, 2006)

*fish*

I'm a houston firefighter who lives in Pearland. I have a flexible schedule and would love to go anytime you have space.


----------



## grouper150 (Oct 24, 2006)

*boomvang*

I keep the suburban loaded with offshore gear waiting for a window - call me on short notice Alan 281-893-9988 [email protected]


----------

